# First thing you ever pirated



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, what was the first thing you ever pirated, it can be anything, a song, a video, a game, as long as you're technically not allowed to download it.

The first thing I ever pirated was the song Smells Like Teen Spirit by Nirvana. Mind you this was almost 4 years ago. Ah, the things you do as a kid


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 20, 2010)

A stamp stick when I was a kid.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Feb 20, 2010)

The first thing I've ever pirated was Fifa 2003 that a friend of my father burned to a DVD xD


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 20, 2010)

i remembered it was a song, i burrow CDs and rip them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2010)

Probably some DS game. I'll guess Pokemon Pearl or Diamond.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 20, 2010)

I burned a couple of PC-FX games and this was back when CD-R burners were $700.


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 20, 2010)

I think it was Super Robot Wars Original Generation for GBA about 3 years ago or so. Might have done something before that but I don't remember it then.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Feb 20, 2010)

i copied several c64 tapes as a kid


----------



## matt32724 (Feb 20, 2010)

Well apparently a LONG time ago my dad pirated SNES games and I remember playing some, but I didn't download them. I think the first thing I pirated was an SNES game too, Earthbound maybe. Or LoZ: LttP.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 20, 2010)

Technically I didn't pirate it myself, but a LONG time ago, I unknowingly bought a fake Pokemon Emerald GB/GBC game. Needless to say, I was greatly disappointed.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

The first pirated thing I dealt with were illegal copies of PlayStation games that my dad bought me. When I lived in Mexico as a kid, retail games were sorta expensive, so people publicly sold pirated copies. Most of my games were retail copies, but a few were pirated. They came in those thin jewel cases with a fake looking cover. Some had printed labels.

I'd say the first thing _I_ knowingly pirated was probably some shitty song around the time I liked a lot of radio-friendly music.


----------



## wessel261 (Feb 20, 2010)

When I was like 10 years old I got a burnt copy of Command and Comquer Tiberium Sun
those were the days man
8 years ago or someting


----------



## Issac (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh I did it a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time ago... stuff like command and conquer 1, max payne, final fantasy 7... mostly PC games at first... and it was like... 1995 1996 approx...


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Feb 20, 2010)

New Super Mario Bros. for DS that was a few months ago lol


----------



## connor_walsh (Feb 20, 2010)

probally the simpsons movie or some albums whichever finished downloading first (as soon as i got my new pc i started to download)


----------



## darwins (Feb 20, 2010)

a game called viking raiders on the spectrum zx48


----------



## MadClaw (Feb 20, 2010)

Super Mario RPG about 3 years ago, :0 i now own a legit copy xD


----------



## XWolf (Feb 20, 2010)

An audio cassette in 1980something.

First software copied from a remote source (BBS) was Deluxe Paint on the Amiga.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 20, 2010)

i pirated music dont remember who it was i downloaded all i remember is that it was around 1999


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 20, 2010)

Pokemon Blue for the Gameboy.


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 20, 2010)

A song, i can't remember which one as it was so long ago


----------



## matt32724 (Feb 20, 2010)

MadClaw said:
			
		

> Super Mario RPG about 3 years ago, :0 i now own a legit copy xD




That was one of the first games I pirated too! And I have it on my VC now! XD


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 20, 2010)

owait! I remember now, waaaaaaay back. When I still had a Apple II, my dad gave me a Floppy for some game with the name scribbled rather badly on the label. He "got them at a garage sale" along with other programs and stuff.

God, that was I don't even remember what year that was.


----------



## Cermage (Feb 20, 2010)

good old tapedecks. used to borrow tapes from people, go out and buy my own blank tapes and copy.


----------



## /b/ (Feb 20, 2010)

Microsoft Office 2000.


----------



## Icey (Feb 20, 2010)

A cargo ship. 

You never forget the first time you make someone unwillingly walk the plank.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Feb 20, 2010)

Umm i first pirated Boulder Dash for the C64.....wow that was a while ago...


----------



## Hachibei (Feb 20, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Pokemon Blue for the Gameboy.


+1


----------



## PyroJames (Feb 21, 2010)

The first pirated videogame I ever owned was Metal Gear Solid.  My friend had a modded PSX and a huge collection of burned games so I had him mod my PSX and burned me MGS.  The first ever pirated game that I bought was NFL Blitz for PSX.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 21, 2010)

It was Geometry Wars for the DS. Man, I loved that game to death. (It was my only rom on my R4 when I was on vacation in Pakistan. They didn't have internet when I stayed with family there.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 21, 2010)

Spy Fox. And lots of other HE Games. God I loved the crap out of those.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 21, 2010)

The first thing I pirated was music


----------



## Davess (Feb 21, 2010)

Crappy nickleback song burned to disc >.> back in the day...


----------



## VicViper206 (Feb 21, 2010)

Various NES roms when NESticle first started getting popular.


----------



## Law (Feb 21, 2010)

snes games after my dad found out about snes emulators

gosh I even remember what website I got them from.


----------



## myuusmeow (Feb 21, 2010)

The first thing I pirated was probably Pokemon Red. Man those were the days... I didn't want to get caught but dial up was so damn loud.

beepbeepbeepbeepbeepbeepbeep
DOOOO
DAAAADOOOOO
EEEERRREEERRREEEEERRRR
SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOO


----------



## mkoo (Feb 21, 2010)

I had bought an Atari 2600 clone. 
Actually The real question should be "first thing you ever not pirated" for me.
It was Simcity 300 WE (Unlimited)


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 21, 2010)

damn....i use to pirate so much i don't even remember but im gonna either say it was when my uncle introduced me to VBA..so some GBA game


----------



## granville (Feb 21, 2010)

It was 2003, around July or August. I had a GBA at the time and had bought the port of Donkey Kong Country on GBA, and was very very disappointed at how badly done it was. I missed the SNES and wanted one back, but at this point, we were in deep financial trouble and i was too young to get any sort of a job (already had one for mom, but that was rent money I guess). I had read an issue of EGM about a year or two prior about emulators (funny I know) but i never figured it out. So I finally starting doing my research on emulators and roms. It took a while for me to figure the stuff out, but i finally managed to find a copy of SNES9X and Donkey Kong Country. I wasn't sure what i was doing and didn't realize that i HAD gotten a rom, but it booted. I fell out of my chair, literally. Couldn't believe i was playing SNES games on a PC. Maybe that was noobish, and it was, but all this was new to me. What followed was a gradual climb to my current knowledge, which is now considerable. That was 7 years ago, but i'll never forget how happy i was at being able to play these games again. I was never able to get a real SNES again, and mom finding out I could pirate all these games was pretty funny. She wouldn't let me buy many games anymore, at least not ones i could pirate.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 21, 2010)

For me it was probably a NES or SNES rom at least 7 years ago. Pirating ever since, except I don't think I've ever gone over $100 of pirating a month.


----------



## Banger (Feb 22, 2010)

I can not remember that far back. Sorry.


----------



## DKAngel (Feb 22, 2010)

from commodore 64 games backwhen i was like 6, so easy to copy
good ole gianna sisters and boulder dash


----------



## mightymage (Feb 22, 2010)

flight simulator 5 on 3.5 floppy for tandy computer


----------



## Rydian (Feb 22, 2010)

My first was a partially-translated version of pokemon gold, before it was out in the US.




			
				Law said:
			
		

> gosh I even remember what website I got them from.


Oh man, when I found The Cult of Kefka, I fell in love.  That guy wrote personal reviews on a good chunk of the roms he had listed, mostly SNES if I remember right.  I still remember how some of his reviews started/went.

The site's been gone for almost 7 years.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Feb 22, 2010)

All my Nintendo games.


----------



## ShadowSol (Feb 22, 2010)

TWENY.. and on my birthday of becoming a teen (13)

edit: ds game


----------



## mrwienerdog (Feb 22, 2010)

Summer Games by Epyx for the Commodore 64 (back when I was in grade 6).


----------



## john.jingle (Feb 22, 2010)

Most likely Pokemon Gold before the US release.


----------



## asdf (Feb 22, 2010)

The first thing I pirated was probably Pokémon Green. My dad bought me a Game Boy flashcart and downloaded me that.


----------



## TheWingless (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd probably say Call of Duty (1) since... I don't remember that far back for any handheld/console games. It's the oldest disk in my stack of DVD back ups from what I can tell. Though, recently I haven't pirated a game since we have slow internet again, but I actually bought a game recently, and it would be the Company of Heroes Complete pack when it was on a discount! Everything else is beta or demos lately.


----------



## taken (Feb 22, 2010)

First one was Snes Secrets of Evermore and Chrono Trigger. Plus others.


----------



## astrangeone (Feb 22, 2010)

Bubble Bobble on my 486 cpu computer.  That was addictive.


----------



## r3dfaction (Feb 22, 2010)

wessel261 said:
			
		

> When I was like 10 years old I got a burnt copy of Command and Comquer Tiberium Sun
> those were the days man
> 8 years ago or someting


+1 That was an awesome game. I enjoyed the fmv's more than the game, Ironically its freeware as of now...


----------



## SickPuppy (Feb 22, 2010)

The first games I ever pirated were for my Atari 800XL. I had this thing called a Super Cart that would allow me to copy game cartridges to disc, but I would need the Super Cart inserted into the Atari to play the copied game. I also use to copy games that were on 5.25 floppy disc, I remember making bad sectors on the disc while writing the image to the blank disc, put a piece of tape on the disc and give a pull on the tape when the bad sector was writing. 

This must have been some 25 years ago.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 22, 2010)

Watch out, your parents are watching


----------



## gisel213 (Feb 22, 2010)

Resident Evil 2 Psx on my old spch 1001 using a folded paper clip and 2x cd-burner
when they 1st came out LOL good days back then....


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Feb 22, 2010)

Starcraft.  Friends dad burned it for me maybe about 11 years ago and i still use the cds sometimes.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bloody roar 1 for the ps1, my first pirated game.

I downloaded music etc before that but I can't remember what, It was to long ago.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 22, 2010)

monkey island 3 on PC and that was how i really enjoyed monkey island series


----------



## macgeek417 (Feb 22, 2010)

I used to pirate music and I pirated QuickTime Pro, but I wasnt much of a pirate till I got my AK2i. The first game I pirated on that (besides my legit games) was FFCC Echoes of Time.


----------



## WeeBabyDoll (Feb 22, 2010)

My first dealing with pirated stuff was when my uncle got a chip for my PS and 2 burnt games -Spyro and a Bugs life (I was like...12 or something) But the first time I did it myself was downloading songs and putting them on cd. My first game I ever pirated was about 6 weeks ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And it was Fifa 10


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 22, 2010)

It was the first pokémon movie on a CD-R.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 22, 2010)

Heh. I had copied my dads copies of Thexder, Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy (txt adventure) and Gauntlet back in the early 80's, he owned em... i just did it cause i could. (5 1/4 floppies were great)

Probably copying tapes. Can't tell you what it was, specifically


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 22, 2010)

Pokemon Gold in japanese


----------



## basher11 (Feb 22, 2010)

the first thing i've ever pirated?......................

hm.............

maybe some songs...


----------



## XWolf (Feb 22, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Heh. I had copied my dads copies of Thexder, Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy (txt adventure) and Gauntlet back in the early 80's, he owned em... i just did it cause i could. (5 1/4 floppies were great)
> 
> Probably copying tapes. Can't tell you what it was, specifically


HHGTTG was awesome!

That and Elite...  Mmmmm


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 22, 2010)

I had problems remembering until just now: FE 6 for the GBA. I was lucky my first emulator was the GBA. That is one simple-to-use piece of greatness. I soft-patched the English translation patch (I had no idea how to get it in English for the first day or so, so I went to serenesforest to find out how; it was actually very simple).

Oh, VBA, why did you have to be outclassed by No$GBA?


----------



## KDH (Feb 22, 2010)

Final Fantasy 3 (VI) for the SNES


----------



## WildWon (Feb 22, 2010)

XWolf said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha wasn't it so much fun! Glad someone else remembers it so clearly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>Look
It's pitch black.

Wanna relive those memories?
There's a java version of the text adventure Right HERE!





You have to go to the flash version (same game, w/ graphics, haven't played it yet, but i'm going to soon) and grab the serial number there... it's all explained on the link i put. Have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Flex_S (Feb 22, 2010)

The first thing I ever pirated was some game in the mid 90s. (I can't remember what game it was.)
I copied the floppy.


----------



## Pliskron (Feb 22, 2010)

Mine was a VHS tapes or maybe a vinyl records when I was 8.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 22, 2010)

Geez...I don't know what the FIRST thing I downloaded was, but it was something on the C64.  I DL'd lots on that old system through BBS's. 1200 baud WOOT!


----------



## WildWon (Feb 23, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Geez...I don't know what the FIRST thing I downloaded was, but it was something on the C64.  I DL'd lots on that old system through BBS's. 1200 baud WOOT!



I never pirated anything via BBS, but i did get my fill of LoRD and la little later some Major MUD.

I miss those days. Hmm... would anyone be interested in starting a GBATemp MUD? (i don't know how to do em, but i can definitely start looking at info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

EDIT: Well, that's completely off topic, and i'll start a different thread for that one


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 23, 2010)

Pokemon Gold in Japanese when I was in Middle School. I clearly remember bragging about it to everyone in my school that I was playing it already but didn't dare tell anybody how.


----------



## Llama Riot (Feb 23, 2010)

probably songs of the radio onto cassette or movies from TV onto VHS


----------



## cman1783 (Feb 23, 2010)

Duke Nukem 3D from my friend


----------



## Pliskron (Feb 23, 2010)

My first foray into the modern age was Napster


----------



## Talaria (Feb 23, 2010)

Pokemon Blue back in 1999 or 2000, kept it stored on a floppy disk =). Pretty cool emulator, can't remember name, think it was possibly a DOS executable, may've not been.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 23, 2010)

One of the first things I learned on my Amiga back in 1992 was how to copy games.

Yes. I stared pirating at the age of 4. ...Beat that


----------



## Crass (Feb 23, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> One of the first things I learned on my Amiga back in 1992 was how to copy games.
> 
> Yes. I stared pirating at the age of 4. ...Beat that



Yeah I grew up with an Amiga 500 with about 50 copied games, and had been playing them from a very early age. I didnt start downloading nes roms until the late 90s when the first pc emulators got popular, and a few years later Napster came out and I started downloading mp3s, but it wasnt until the summer of 99 when Comcast finally started offering high speed cable internet in my neighborhood down in southern california that my "piracy" habbits really kicked off. Ahh the early Dreamcast scene days.


----------



## The Viztard (Feb 23, 2010)

I think it was metroid zero mission on a pc gba emulator...yea I know that was somewhat recent.


----------



## clegion (Feb 23, 2010)

starcraft


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 23, 2010)

In our country, selling pirated DVD's is all the rage. As some guys burn some movies on Dvd's, stick a legit looking sticker, and sell them for a hugely low price. It usually ranges from around 30-40 pesos (60 Cents to 80 cents) if it's a cam and 40-50 pesos ($0.80-$1 USD) if it's a dvd-rip. Also, they offer a collection of movies or series on a dvd for 50-60 ($1-$1.10 USD). So, everyone buys these especially because most people either do not have computers or do not have computer knowledge. I think the first one I bought (that someone else didn't buy for me) was a VCD of the first Harry Potter movie.


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

We had this guy who had a tape-drive with a 100MB capacity !!!
every week or two he would have new games (DOS games) available and he would pass a 1.4MB diskette between whoever asked for it, so I guess that could be considered my first piracy.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 23, 2010)

hmmm


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 23, 2010)

Commodore 64 games, using my dad's stereo to dub the tapes probably about 1987.


----------



## camurso_ (Feb 23, 2010)

Match Day, for my Timex 2048.


----------



## cracker (Feb 23, 2010)

For my first computer (a laptop with 386 with Win 3.1/DOS 6.22 which both were on copied floppies) I copied some floppies from friends for the The Island of Dr. Brain, Flight Sim, Battle Chess, QEMM (a program that allowed you to use space on your hard drive as virtual RAM in 3.1 for you kids that didn't have to deal with old PCs), a C interpreter (yeah NOT compiler!) whose name eludes me.

The first thing I got online was Photoshop 4 from some company's unsecured FTP incoming directory. It took me probably two days of 33.6 dialup to grab it. But it was thrilling nonetheless to see people putting stuff online.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The first song I downloaded was NIN - Closer.


----------



## Hardkaare (Feb 23, 2010)

My dad used to burn some ps1 games for me, does that count?


----------



## Midna (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine was big.

A fullset of every NES rom on the scene. A GoodSet. That was a long time ago.


----------



## prowler (Feb 23, 2010)

Athlon-pv said:
			
		

> hmmm



Fix'd.

Also, mine was probably Digimon world for the PS1 or something for the Dreamcast.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 23, 2010)

Shit knows what it was or when it was but I definitely taped it.


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well it was some song that I don't remember.
But I DL it just 2 years ago.
That naturally shows how new I am to pirating.

The first big thing I pirated was a NDS game.
And it was mario kart.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Feb 23, 2010)

As far as music goes me and my brother had a small ring in our elementary school where we sold copies of the popular tapes with the new parental advisory stickers in 92. I was pirating and copying WAV files for freinds before anyone heard of MP3s (circa 1995).

As far as games go i had nesticle snes and gba emus since they started, I consider my first real achievement my extensive collection of Dreamcast games via DSL and the Utopia disc. No one i knew had any idea the dc could be pirated yet. Poor Dreamcast.


----------



## XFlak (Feb 23, 2010)

do u guys honestly think its a good idea to be posting this kind of stuff??????

did we learn nothing from kongznuts?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 23, 2010)

xflak40 said:
			
		

> do u guys honestly think its a good idea to be posting this kind of stuff?
> 
> did we learn nothing from kongznuts?


I could say something similar to you: Didn't you learn anything from Hatsu?

Which company would give a shit if we're saying we pirated a game on let's say the Atari 2600 15 years ago? We talk about hacking/pirating/anything here, I don't see why all of a sudden they'd come up and make us do something for them because of what we did ages ago.

Kongsnutz was a fool, posting images of himself with the game, making a website about it and even more. Of course Ninty sued him.

Also, don't post unnecessary question marks, it makes you look really noobish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol @ Antoligy


----------



## Elritha (Feb 23, 2010)

Some games for the commodore 64. So long ago I can't remember what they were.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Feb 23, 2010)

xflak40 said:
			
		

> do u guys honestly think its a good idea to be posting this kind of stuff??????
> 
> did we learn nothing from kongznuts?



I already got a "talking to" from the "feds" in 5th grade when our ring was exposed. We just continued on till we left there lol.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 23, 2010)

Dynamite Joe for windows 98 was able to download it again now but not able to start it XD


----------



## DCG (Feb 23, 2010)

the first thing I copied was Duke Nukem 3D.  I had lost the cd and one day I thought: I WANT TO PLAY IT AGAIN!!!!!!
searched the internet for 3-4 hours before finding a copy (still needed dosbox) but it ran XD


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Feb 23, 2010)

SickPuppy said:
			
		

> The first games I ever pirated were for my Atari 800XL. I had this thing called a Super Cart that would allow me to copy game cartridges to disc, but I would need the Super Cart inserted into the Atari to play the copied game. I also use to copy games that were on 5.25 floppy disc, I remember making bad sectors on the disc while writing the image to the blank disc, put a piece of tape on the disc and give a pull on the tape when the bad sector was writing.
> 
> This must have been some 25 years ago.




Haha, I did this too...and copying the damn tapes to other tapes or off onto disk...wow I hated those things. I could never get them to line up right. Oh the memories....

I suppose my first pirating would have been when I was in elementary all those years ago and copying music tapes.


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Feb 23, 2010)

OMG, I never saw this... Funny...they've been singing the same song for decades, and yet, the gaming industry has had some of the most record profits it's ever had in the last few years. 
More than any movies.

Reminds me of Exxon...too bad you can't pirate gasoline....


----------



## nico445 (Feb 23, 2010)

from the moment i could read i started using kazaa to download mp3's.


----------



## Finishoff (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't even remember what was first.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 23, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> XWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you watch that after seeing 8 out of 10 Cats?


----------



## Stiff (Feb 23, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Some games for the commodore 64. So long ago I can't remember what they were.



HAHA, me too!  Most of them were knock offs of some classic arcade game(munchman instead of pac-man).  I used to buy boxes of 5.25 floppies, notch the flip side and copy every game from every C64 gamer I could find.  I had stacks and traded them like bubble gum cards.

I feel so old....


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 23, 2010)

first thing I tried was Conta 4, but i didnt really know what i was doing. Later I learned and got Nanostray.


----------



## anaxs (Feb 23, 2010)

probably songs..i borrow cds and then rip them


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 23, 2010)

well,a verrrrrrrrrry loooooooooooooooooooooooong time ago(i was 3-4), I helped my uncle pirate a bunch of PS1 games,i pirated at a very young age,I thought it was fun to get things for free,but it was a little annoying going through all of the steps my uncle told me to burn them(note that I was 3-4)


----------



## kingsanto (Feb 24, 2010)

Dig Dug and Jungle Hunt for the Apple II in 1985.  I was in elementary school, but had a computer class at the high school that summer.  For the cost of a 5.25" floppy, you could get any game they had.  And so it began.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 24, 2010)

kingsanto said:
			
		

> Dig Dug and Jungle Hunt for the Apple II in 1985.  I was in elementary school, but had a computer class at the high school that summer.  For the cost of a 5.25" floppy, you could get any game they had.  And so it began.



That's pretty neat! You don't hear about stories dating back to the 80's about piracy, though it was definitely around back then.

I myself started with simple music downloads in the in the 90's (Well... I _really_ took off in 2000... With Napster, it was so easy a nine year-old could do it).


----------



## cracker (Feb 24, 2010)

kingsanto said:
			
		

> Dig Dug and Jungle Hunt for the Apple II in 1985.  I was in elementary school, but had a computer class at the high school that summer.  For the cost of a 5.25" floppy, you could get any game they had.  And so it began.



I totally woulda copied Oregon Trail and Odell Lake back in elementary school... If I had floppies and an Apple II at home...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 24, 2010)

VHS movies the old 2 decks side by side trick don't remember what the 1st one was


----------



## kingsanto (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, I got Oregon Trail too.  I was pretty disappointed when I copied Karateka and found out that it wouldn't work on my Apple IIc.  I didn't get to play it at home until years later, when I got an emulator that could play it on a PC.


----------



## kicknhorse (Feb 24, 2010)

Mine I beleive was a PS1, I didn't do it myself, but someone played around with it for me so you could get games from the internet. 

If it was not that, it was a VHS (like many members here) or a song from the internet. It would have been something like Morpheous or audio galaxy or somewhere. I really think is was my PS1 though.


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 24, 2010)

Well... because downloading music and movies is legal in Holland, my first is GTA:VC 5 years ago. I was really nervous when I did... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now I pir8 everything.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 24, 2010)

A Game Boy rom of Pokemon Red IIRC. 
I ran it with NO$GMB.
I thought it was kinda cool how you could emulate system link (by having two copies of the same game running at the same time)


----------



## Krestent (Feb 24, 2010)

virtual PC 6 for Mac, 8 years ago


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 24, 2010)

Jesus. The first time I did had to be back around 2000 (when I was 8, haha).

I BELIEVE it was Heroes of Might and Magic III.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 24, 2010)

I think .. if I remember well, that my first pirated stuff was "*Deluxe paint III*" from Amiga, 20 years ago.

Before Amiga, I had game&watch and NES, but pirating wasn't spread, I didn't even thought it could be possible to copy a cartridge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I knew there was pirated "100 games compiled cartridges" for NES, which I played one once, but didn't pirated it myself.
At the same time, Friends had tape disk console/computers, which could be duplicated (haaa, what good memory, soo many errors on magnetic tapes, and so long to load !).




			
				XWolf said:
			
		

> An audio cassette in 1980something.
> 
> First software copied from a remote source (BBS) was Deluxe Paint on the Amiga.


Ahh, you got Deluxe paint too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, I forgot about music. I certainly pirated vinyl disk to audio cassette, and audio cassette duplicate looong time before informatics and gaming.

@WildWon : 
> light (whoa, it worked !)
> take toothbrush
You can't reach it from the bed. The effort almost kills you. 

Damn,  we need to move first XD 
games in the 80s were harder than today's !


----------



## bnwchbammer (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, I can hardly remember... I honestly didn't pirate till maybe 4 years ago... I think I picked up some N64 and GBA roms cuz I was into the PC emulating scene for a bit when I found out it was possible. My first pirated PC game had to have been Portal. I don't pirate for the PC much.


----------



## qodrirnspe (Mar 2, 2010)

Um.......LEGO Island, way back in 2001 xD Legend game..............sigh


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 2, 2010)

if i recall well it was PSX games

followed by some Pc games

and then Genesis games (would emulate them) 

and its sort of gotten out of hand ever since, i do pretty much pirate everything ( i can't remember the last time i bought PC software) the only things i buy these days is the odd PC game every now and then or a PS3 game.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 2, 2010)

It was probably taping a song from the radio.


----------



## SgtThom (Mar 4, 2010)

Lolcat said:
			
		

> All my Nintendo games.




This is what all true pirates strive for.


----------



## R2DJ (Mar 4, 2010)

Age of Empires II for the PC. There was a special way of installing it to make it work (opening the EULA then a black screen will appear, suddenly starting the game - is the last method that I only remember) otherwise it will keep on getting errors. Unfortunately, that special way can't be found on the Internet so the disc became unusable. I still have the disc though...


----------



## Scott-105 (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't remember exactly, but it was a song.


----------



## girugamarc (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought a game called Pokemon Jade for the GBC some years back. I actually thought it was a legit Pokemon game that was just never released in America


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 4, 2010)

I think it was some Genesis roms. In fact, I didn't know what a rom was. I just took some of them in one of my friends' computer without knowing what was an emulator or a rom...


----------



## Splych (Mar 4, 2010)

Bleach OP2
It was by UVERworld... I just can't remember the name .__.


----------



## girugamarc (Mar 5, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Bleach OP2
> It was by UVERworld... I just can't remember the name .__.


D-Technolife

UVERworld is a pretty cool band outside of their anime OPs


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Mar 5, 2010)

SgtThom said:
			
		

> Lolcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## reimu (Mar 5, 2010)

I believe mine was a Pokemon Red Rom and Emulator.


----------



## Porobu (Mar 17, 2010)

Pokemon Diamond


----------



## jargus (Mar 17, 2010)

Back when I was little, my brother would copy cassette tapes for me. When I was in like 3rd grade a neighbor put a bunch of gameboy roms on my computer.  I didnt know what it was then except I could play Links Awakening on the computer. Then in middle school I found out about emulation and started downloading SNES games.


----------



## MagicProdukshunZ (Mar 17, 2010)

Pretty sure it was Pokemon Fire Red, just so I could play Pokemon Shiny Gold xD


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 17, 2010)

Eh...The first think I pirated was Mario Luigi Super-Star Saga. I downloaded it to play on no$gba. I was 8 years old at the time. I find that funny. I was in Gr. 3 when I first pirated.

It was a direct download, though. I didn't know how to use torrents or Usenet at the time.  I knew it was illegal, though but I didn't give a crap.


----------



## Searinox (Mar 17, 2010)

Piracy can take many forms, and in a country invaded by cheap chinese tat, I suppose I owned many pirate games and consoles. After that I obtained videogames and music from friends. But the first thing I ever actively pirated on my own was a Drakan torrent and it took a whole week at horrendous speed.


----------



## alidsl (Mar 19, 2010)

i had no money when I saw a cool Cd in HMV (can't remember what it was) so I typed into google "free cd downloads" and I started from there


----------



## boof222 (Mar 20, 2010)

when i got my PS1 modded
but i think the first game on that that i burned IIRC was NFS3: hot pursuit


----------



## YayMii (Mar 29, 2010)

Umm... 4x4 Evolution on the PC.
I was 5, I kinda had a bad choice of games.


----------



## kyste (Mar 30, 2010)

If you don't count music tapes which was really common in the 80s, I'd have to say North and South on the old Amiga 500.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 2, 2010)

A few years ago, I downloaded a Colecovision emulator bundled with a bunch of ROMs.  The first ROM I downloaded separately was Balloon Fight.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 2, 2010)

Likely something I got with Napster.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Either Doom or Heretic or Blake Stone...


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 2, 2010)

Either Spyro or Croc for the PS1

Oh the good ole days


----------



## Krestent (Apr 2, 2010)

A point-and-click adventure game for little kids when I was 5; 10 years ago.  Before that I was copying VHS tapes with my two VCR's


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 3, 2010)

my dad burned a library CD so i could play it at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i THINK i was like 5 then


----------



## DarknessxD407 (Apr 3, 2010)

First thing I pirated was a song. can't remember what it was called though...
about 4 years ago


----------



## flamingo24 (Apr 4, 2010)

The Breeders Cannonball, on Napster before it was taken over. I was about 17 at the time.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 4, 2010)

It was some 3D Worms game, don't really remember the name, but it was like 2 years ago.


----------



## pcmanrules (Apr 4, 2010)

I used to borrow CD games back about 2000. used to copy them and play them.


----------



## ddetkowski (Apr 4, 2010)

Resident Evil 2 on Playstation, 1998!


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 4, 2010)

Rich Girl by Gwen Stefani back in 2002...
What a catchy song!


----------



## Fluto (Apr 4, 2010)

Harry Potter and the order of the phoenix XD

or random pokemon games for no$gba


----------



## cracker (Apr 4, 2010)

flamingo24 said:
			
		

> The Breeders Cannonball, on Napster before it was taken over. I was about 17 at the time.



Wow... That was the best you could do at the time? ;D


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 4, 2010)

Hot Rod or Cim City 2000 (on floppy discs) about 10-11years ago.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 4, 2010)

not sure, i think it was freddie fish 1 ~ 3 collection or something.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 4, 2010)

My PS1. Got it from my uncle for free with 50 games


----------



## beamquaker (Apr 4, 2010)

games for my amstrad 464 . at school we just traded games on tapes and copied them on a double tape deck . there was a screw in the tape deck of the 464 that needed turned to get games to work . i was 8 years old . i am 30 now .


----------



## capt.fruitcake (Apr 4, 2010)

a commedore 64 game. back than i did not even know you could buy games in stores.


----------



## Thoob (Apr 4, 2010)

Pokémon Fire Red to play on VBA. I was 10 at the time.


----------



## cornaljoe (Apr 4, 2010)

The Real Slim Shady CD.  A friend let me listen to one of the songs.  I found it so bizarre I wanted to hear more.


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6wSgWfX6Ls...feature=related


----------



## iFish (Apr 4, 2010)

first thing i pirated was probably spectrobes: beyond the portals


----------



## yusuo (Apr 4, 2010)

blade was also the first film i had to put on video


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 4, 2010)

Back when I received my DS-X, the first game I pirated was Animal Crossing Wild Worlds. I remember being sooooo happy I got it for free.


----------



## overslept (Apr 5, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6wSgWfX6Ls...feature=related



Liked the video... until the little PSA at the end by mr. pedo mcfaggy


----------



## MgARBITER (Apr 6, 2010)

Music...sadly i used Limewire...yeah back when i first started thats what i used. lol It was a techno song =)


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 6, 2010)

Can't quite remeber. It was either a hot hits tape I dubbed as a kid. I can't remember the year. I think it was 83'. Or it was 4 Wasteland 5-1/4" floppy disks for the C64 along with a photo-copied code book from the same game.


----------



## Jotokun (Apr 8, 2010)

The first thing I pirated was that version of jingle bells that was composed of fake dog barks.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2010)

The first thing I ever pirated was a Breakdance audio tape back in the early 80's.  Had to hook up 2 tape recorders via a phono lead. lol


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 8, 2010)

a friend of mine had one of those old mono gameboy 99 in 1 cart that stuck out of the old gameboys, it was one of those long carts, also when i was in college i had a next door neighbour who modded my ps1 for free, that console unfortunately is long gone, someone nicked it.

oh and recording off the pirate radio stations with good old audio tapes, those were the days.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 8, 2010)

Pretty sure for me it was Fire Emblem 6 for the GBA, after there was a translation patch developed to playable levels.


----------



## Peelbash (Apr 9, 2010)

When I was 10 or so, my dad introduced me to a site with a SNES emulator, and left me to figure it out.


----------



## rich333 (Apr 9, 2010)

used to copy records on to blank tapes, make audio tape copies & vhs copies from the videoshop (hook up to VCRs to eachother) back in the 80's 

in terms of downloading, i was getting MP3s shortly after i got my first internet connection back in 1995.... before anyone made a big deal just from links on a regular fanmade band website for full tracks, on the old 14k dial up modem

once the net got faster and cds (& cd burners) came it got much easier, not to mention dvds now


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 9, 2010)

XWolf said:
			
		

> An audio cassette in 1980something.



Pink Floyd - Wish you were here - in about 1977. Recorded on to both sides of a TDK D90. I suddenly feel quite old.


----------



## chriso (Apr 10, 2010)

Some guy at this college I used to hang out at after school gave me a pirated copy of Shadow Warrior on a 3 inch floppy disk.  He showed me the how to work with it and load other games.  I was about 9 or 10 at the time.


----------



## IgiveUgas (Apr 10, 2010)

Hmm... I still can't remember.  That was 20+ years ago.


----------



## Am0s (Apr 10, 2010)

first thing I ever pirated well erm.... copying a apple IIe disk when I was about 7, my main pirating habits started when I was copying C64 tapes, those were the days and all you need was a decent graphic EQ rofl


----------



## pichon64 (Apr 10, 2010)

A *Queen* vynil recording on cassette. 'News Of The World'. It was on 1978.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know, I asked my friend to get me GTA3

I couldn't even run it on my system.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 16, 2010)

Bought something from Russia.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 17, 2010)

MP3's

Twas 1999. Napster was all the rage. So was the malware that came with it. AOL 4.0 Forever.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

my windows 7 ultimate lol


----------



## Njrg (Apr 17, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> my windows 7 ultimate lol


I doubt that... 

If you know how to get the pirated build 7600 running, then you've pirated before.
You just don't go from noob to OS thief without basic knowledge of pirating to start with.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

damn. *BUSTED!* lol. Yeah i pirate many things.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

first thing i pirate was mp3/music..


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Actually, i never have. I dont disagree with it, however i dont agree either.  However i can officlially say, i never have.


----------



## r3dfaction (Apr 17, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> Actually, i never have. I dont disagree with it, however i dont agree either.  However i can officlially say, i never have.


What?


----------



## Nikolay (Apr 17, 2010)

Probably a song or something, I can't remember, it was long ago.


----------



## xangelinax (Apr 24, 2010)

The first thing I pirated was the sims 2, however I didnt know how to mount an iso so it was pretty useless untill about 3 years ago when I figured out how too.


----------



## Overman1977 (Apr 24, 2010)

Star Trek Armada for the PC...Does that date me a bit?

Played pirated games before, but that was the first one I did myself.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 24, 2010)

First thing i ever pirated was SNES roms. I used to have an emulator saved to a floppy disk and i would boot it up from there not knowing how it worked, i thought i needed that magical floppy disk to make the games appear on my screen.


----------



## hotdogfire (Apr 24, 2010)

sony vegas pro computer program was the first thing i pirated


----------



## Westside (Apr 24, 2010)

Contra, NES.   Nostalgic games, it was magical to play it again on PC.


----------



## J3LL0 (Apr 24, 2010)

Windows ME,then Psp games


----------



## Blebleman (Apr 24, 2010)

Dialing some random dude's BBS, uploading filesize-spoofed-files for credits to exchange for NES ROMs, or those HUUUUGE SNES ROMs that took forever and a day to download.

14.4 modems....vroom vroom!

Oh, and playing doors like LORD.


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Apr 24, 2010)

Pokemon Platinum for NDS, then i got majorly into downloading and now i download all kinds of stuff.


----------



## cracker (Apr 24, 2010)

J3LL0 said:
			
		

> Windows ME,then Psp games



MS LULZ @ you.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

The first thing I pirated was Pokémon Silver.


----------



## cracker (Apr 24, 2010)

This thread just goes to show that Pokemon is a gateway drug to piracy and eventually grand theft auto and so on. If only we could have stopped it in time and saved the childrens...


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 11, 2010)

Final Fantasy VII movie..... i know wierd huh.


----------



## Potticus (May 11, 2010)

Roller Coaster Tycoon


----------



## GentleFist (May 11, 2010)

probably some snes roms dont remember i didnt think of it as pirating  was like
'w00t supernintendo on the computah!'


----------



## VashTS (May 11, 2010)

the first song i ever downloaded was butthole surfers - pepper from irc.  mp3 was a very new format for distribution, so maybe around like 1994.  we always had windows 3.1 and 3.1.1 on floppy.  first game i ever ripped from a cd was chessmaster.  we had a cd compilation that had about 7 games.  i found the file for chessmaster and copied it to disk.  

i had a large porn collection around like 1991, mind you i was born in 1984 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah great parents huh?  i used to use the bbs's to download and play games.  jailbreak was the first online game i ever played back around 1990.  my name was "scales", it was a cool text based games.  you got weapons and interacted with other characters, and the interactions were real time.  so if someone else signed in, they could do battle with you.  

ahhh the good old days, hookster's bbs.  he had quite a few programs on there.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 11, 2010)

we have a lot of pirated CD's
hahaha but now we have DVDs


----------



## monkat (May 11, 2010)

A small village in western Europe.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> i had a large porn collection around like 1991, mind you i was born in 1984.
> You serious about that?
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I see what you did there, sneaky one


----------



## GH0ST (May 20, 2010)

Reality so far i remember  ... some 6502 chips but it is near 30 years ago.


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 20, 2010)

First thing i pirated? It was probably some music because i got pulled into piracy via Limewire when it was popular at primary school.


----------



## DrOctapu (May 20, 2010)

Music from limewire, then I discovered emulation and got a gba emu and hacked some roms.


----------



## squall23 (May 20, 2010)

I think the first thing I ever pirated were Gameboy games.  Now, I was 3 or 4 years old, and in Hong Kong, there were places that sold these 40 or 50 games in 1 cartridge.  My dad thought it was a bargain and didn't know it was piracy, so he bought quite a few of them for my sister and I.  We would continue buying them until we emigrated to Canada.

I specifically remember one of those cartridges having both Pokemon Red and Blue in them plus 28 other games.

In terms of the first time I KNEW I was pirating something.  It would probably be emulating SNES roms.


----------



## jonxs (May 20, 2010)

ZX Spectrum tapes about 25 years ago, god I feel old, seems like yesterday


----------



## Vyngard (May 20, 2010)

pretty sure it was the secret of monkey island on my first pc xD (286/16mhz/1mb ram/52mb hdd xD)


----------



## gillman (May 20, 2010)

LOZ: A Link to the Past for SNES.  I had the entire game and emulator on an "extra large" 5MB floppy disk back in 6th grade.  A friend burned it for me because I had a dial up connection and 5MB might as  well have been 5 years to me then.  After that I got into emulating SNES games and eventually wound up here years later


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (May 23, 2010)

A tape when I was three to a soundtrack. The first REAL thing I pirated was The Sims and the Петька series at that time (which just went up to Return of Alaska) My PC was Pentium 3 back then and all my games worked with near no problems. I hate load times, though, The Sims took about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## zop2291 (May 23, 2010)

dreamcast but dont remember which game


----------



## Blazikun (May 23, 2010)

oooh. I know. a wooden pirate ship when i was 5


----------



## XLarge (May 23, 2010)

toy story 2 on the ps1 when I was like 5 years old a friend of my brother chipped my ps1 and i asked him to burn that game


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 23, 2010)

GTA1 on PC


----------



## bluebowser31 (May 23, 2010)

well sense i never knew that downloading free songs was ilegal, about when i was 6, probably a mario song xD


----------



## azure0wind (May 23, 2010)

Windows OS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (windows XP at that time)


----------



## imshortandrad (May 23, 2010)

Green Day music on Limewire, haha.


----------



## Sefi (May 23, 2010)

Space Quest (original) from a friend's copy.  I played it on a 486 Packard Bell computer, which was the family's first PC.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 23, 2010)

PlayStation 1. Fuck you Sony! XD.


----------



## Jolan (May 23, 2010)

Doom 1.


----------



## Fudge (May 23, 2010)

I think I pirated a few songs and PC games like 5 years ago. The first console game I pirated was Sonic the Hedgehog 2 for the Genesis. Played it on a Emulator.


----------



## psanps88 (May 23, 2010)

the japanese version of pokemon platinum because I couldn't wait for the english release


----------



## Bumpman (May 24, 2010)

psanps88 said:
			
		

> the japanese version of pokemon platinum because I couldn't wait for the english release


This.


----------



## KingAsix (May 24, 2010)

I have pirated so much..too far back..my 1st song I pirated was technically Ludacris's Red Light District album or at least I traded a snickers for a burned copy of the album. 1st game....I know it was an early GBA game. That's all I can say. 1st movie was Battle Royale as of yesterday. I willl say this..once my uncle opened it to me I was hooked esp. how I never have money.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 24, 2010)

Scooby Doo for the ZX Spectrum


----------



## CamulaHikari (May 24, 2010)

From what I can remember... Jazz Jackrabbit~! It was an amazing game back then, still play it sometimes~!


----------



## jphriendly (May 24, 2010)

Can't remember the exact game but I know it was for the Commodore 64.

....damn I'm old.


----------



## p5100pc3 (May 24, 2010)

I was 12 and I had been introduced to the wonderful world of copying games. I had this huge contraption that connected to the top of the snes that copied games straight to a floppy disk. I would go to blockbuster every week with my dad and rent a game. Life has gotten a whole lot easier since then, lol.


----------



## Wolvenreign (May 24, 2010)

Super Mario Bros 2 for NES.

Me, 2 years old: I WANNA BE THE PRINCESS

Me, 3 years old: Where's Mario 2?

Me, 4 years old: I really miss Mario 2.

Me, 5 years old: *frothing childhood obsession* Must! Have! Mario! 2! *plays SMB3*

Me, 6 years old: Why can't I have the one thing in life I desire? MARIO 2! COME ON! (Yes, I did have that big of a vocabulary at 6.)

Me, 11 years old: *Googles Super Mario Bros 2 free* Hey, what's this? An emulator? *downloads, struggles with it for a day*

Next Day:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  HAHAHAHALLELUJAH! Impossible! Unthinkable! IT WORKS! Oh, wait, I have to delete this in 24 hours. Oh well, since I'm a law abiding citizen.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

I find the whole 24-hour rule very amusing.


----------



## emigre (May 24, 2010)

It was Pokemon Gold around nine years ago when I was 10. I really wanted it but I was under assumption that it was GBC only. I only had a pocket and I couldn't get a GBC becasue my parents weren't doing so well financially. I went on my shitty dial up internet and spent hours on a weekday evening getting.  I found it and was overjoyed.

The real funny thing is that I completly uderstood what I was doing. But I just didn't care.


----------



## Crono2000 (May 24, 2010)

For music, I started with Napster before it was crippled.  Ironically, I'm fairly sure the first thing I ever downloaded was some Metallica.

Gamewise, when I discovered emulators in 2000 the first game I downloaded was Chrono Trigger but I owned that legit.  The first game I didn't own that I downloaded was probably Lufia II.  

Piracy on an actual system though has to be Trauma Center on DS.


----------



## kaputnik (May 24, 2010)

If diskswapping counts; got Alleycat and Digger from my grandpa back in the days. I don't know exactly when, but I wasn't old :> And of course I pirated countless games for the C64.

My first downloaded warez must have been something from Obscene Phobia, one of the bigger BBS:es in the Stockholm area at the time. Got a free leech acc there from a friends older brother sometime in the beginning of the 90's.


----------



## soulfire (May 24, 2010)

a song 

i'm a barby girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





great song XD


----------



## tajio (May 24, 2010)

Probably some anime like when I was 11 - 12. Good times.


----------



## Sebbel (May 24, 2010)

Unbelievable, but when I was 5 years old, the former boyfriend of my aunt installed a snes emulator with a pirated copy of Super Mario World. I didn't knew it was pirated and all when I was this young, but 4 years ago i found out about emulating and was shocked when I saw the snes emulator, it was actually the one with what I played in my childhood.
But, the first thing I personally pirated was music i think, some songs via some bad tools, and some roms for gba. That was before I found out about rapidshare : )


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 24, 2010)

probably some shitty mp3 from kazaa.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

A ROM of Earthbound.


----------



## taktularCBo (Aug 5, 2010)

huey lewis - the power of love....  around 2000 with napster 2.0 Beta 1


----------



## cracker (Aug 5, 2010)

LOL... Huey Lewis... OK it was a good track...


----------



## taktularCBo (Aug 5, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> LOL... Huey Lewis... OK it was a good track...



From Back to the future...c'mon it was really a nice track


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 5, 2010)

i dont remember the song, but it was a song i got off the original napster waaayy back when.
good timesss


----------



## cracker (Aug 5, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.. I was just joking. I like the song too.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 5, 2010)

MAD_BOY said:
			
		

> i copied several c64 tapes as a kid


Same here. I had turbo tape on a TDK C60 with a ton of games. I can't remember how old I was.





I moved on to 5-1/4 disks after that. I remember it was very easy to copy the disks. You had to cut a notch in the single sided disks to make them double sided. I can remember letting a friend copy wasteland on 4 disks for a copy of bards tale 1,2 & 3 which took about 8 disks. You also had to photo copy the code books as for some games like wasteland.

I also started dubbing tapes around 83' I think I was about 10 at the time. It was just the done thing and all of my sisters teenage friends had copies of god knows what and were more than willing to help out.

Things haven't changed much over the years, just the media and the methods.

Grandpa Simpson rant over.... You can wake up now.


----------



## cracker (Aug 5, 2010)

Suuuuure... blame your sister's friends...

I think Cranky Kong is more like it...


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 5, 2010)

I wonder if the feds lurk GBATemp. We got a mass confession here!

The first thing I pirated was a Playstation Game. Parappa I believe.


----------



## Lushay (Aug 5, 2010)

Sonic the hedgehog 2. I remember how happy was....i told everyone. even my mom :/


----------



## Alex666 (Aug 5, 2010)

i think it was a song and it was "the last unicorn" from america xD it was before i even heard about p2p ^^ it had to be like 1999 or something


----------



## spruced (Aug 6, 2010)

An Android Lust cd, I knew nothing about pirating when I stumbled upon that site via Google.  I thought I was pretty awesome for discovering it. /fails


----------



## The Pi (Aug 6, 2010)

A song maybe I'm not sure.

I only buy stuff if it's worth the money which rarely happens.
I always buy Xbox games though cause I don't want to get banned.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 6, 2010)

Boards of Canada - Music has the right to children. Probably in like 2006


----------



## SonicRax (Aug 6, 2010)

The first thing I remember pirating was a ROM for Gunstar Super Heroes on the Game Boy Advance, back when it came out in Japan. Then a crapload of music, ISOs and ROMs as time passed.

... I'm a terrible person ._.


----------



## pitman (Aug 8, 2010)

SNES roms, that is how I discovered Chrono Trigger and FFVI and finally managed too beat Super Mario World for the first time out of many (I stopped counting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## cracker (Aug 8, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> I wonder if the feds lurk GBATemp. We got a mass confession here!
> 
> The first thing I pirated was a Playstation Game. Parappa I believe.



I thought about that as well. Luckily, there is a statute of limitations -- which has long expired in my case -- as well as most people are under the age limit on here when they committed the 'acts'.


----------



## Perseid (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.videogamehouse.net/zerozapgv.html

I'm old.


----------



## c_house (Aug 8, 2010)

Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars a couple weeks after I got my AK2i.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 8, 2010)

Perseid said:
			
		

> http://www.videogamehouse.net/zerozapgv.html
> 
> I'm old.


How did you manage to pirate that? Surely the effort wasn't worth the cost.


----------



## Midna (Aug 8, 2010)

NES games.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 8, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Perseid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably with the (enormous) floppy disc drive or tape-deck add-on


----------



## DiZ420 (Aug 8, 2010)

Venetian Snares - Higgins Ultra Low Track Glue Funk Hits 1972 - 2006  via slsk
it turned me into a believer and have purchased many albums since


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 8, 2010)

Several discs of games, graphics, and audio software on my old Commodore 64. I never found a disk/tape drive for my Vic20 or it probably would have started there.


----------



## cracker (Aug 9, 2010)

Vic20 was my first computer too and honestly there wasn't much that you would want to pirate on it. (Perhaps my opinion of the system/games are skewed due to time though.)


----------



## shango46 (Aug 9, 2010)

I started back in the 80's with my NES. I had a cartridge copier (for the life of me I cant remember what it was called) and I used to rent games and copy them to the cartridge. The first game I ever did was Kung-Fu.


----------



## DryYoshi (Aug 9, 2010)

The first things i did were downloading music (although i dont really see it as pirating, because it's so fricking easy and there are a lot of sites with mp3) and downloading ROM's (of multiple platforms).
(I'm still doing that anyway).
(ATM i download PSP and Wii ISO's and Movies wich I burn to rewriteble DVD's)


----------



## cracker (Aug 9, 2010)

shango46 said:
			
		

> I started back in the 80's with my NES. I had a cartridge copier (for the life of me I cant remember what it was called) and I used to rent games and copy them to the cartridge. The first game I ever did was Kung-Fu.



Kung Fu?! You must have been desperate to get some games to tide you over until you could rent some better games?


----------



## PeregrinFig (Aug 9, 2010)

For me, a few years ago I started pirating GBA games like crazy, and playing them with VBA on the PC. After finding a nice USB gamepad I'm doing that again for the ones that won't work on the SCDSTWO. I might've pirated a song or two before that, but I really can't remember.


----------



## Perseid (Aug 9, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Perseid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone dumped the cart to tape and I copied the tape off of someone else.


----------



## imshortandrad (Aug 9, 2010)

Green day songs.


----------



## Marsje79 (Aug 9, 2010)

For the pc that would be Captain Comic back in 89 or so on an old xt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But before that we used to copy c64 tapes on a tape deck!


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 9, 2010)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> i burrow CDs and rip them.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 9, 2010)

That would be Pokemon Pearl about 6 months after I got my Zelda DS Lite


----------



## Daizu (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't really remember, I'm pretty sure it was some song from a video game or anime or something.


----------



## t^2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dance Dance Revolution 4th Mix NTSC-J for the PSX, when I was about 12.


----------



## shango46 (Aug 9, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> shango46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kung-Fu was fun! I still play it every now and again. But I did lots of games this way. All the Megaman games, Zelda, Link (Zelda 2 for you younger kids) Contra, Castlevania, etc... You name it, I probably copied it.


----------



## vhunter (Aug 9, 2010)

Some early gba games, the oldest thing I can clearly remember was jets n guns for pc. Good times.


----------



## Presto99 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think when I first got my AK2 I got New Super Mario Bros. I remember thinking it was so totally awesome to be able to play the games I had lost without having to buy them again! To be 11 again...


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 12, 2010)

I honestly don't remember, but it must have been a song because I was a frequent user of KaZaa back in the day. My 16GB eMachines computer then was a real piece of crap too, compared to what we have nowadays. I have an 8GB microSD card in my Acekard, so the way we can fit digital storage space now just blows me away.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 13, 2010)

Command and Conquer - Red Alert 2

I did this back in 9 years old I believe.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Aug 13, 2010)

Hahaha before I started downloading actual mp3s I remember I used to rip audio from youtube videos XD
I was pretty stupid at age 12 but the first song I actually downloaded was Basket Case by Green Day


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 13, 2010)

Roms, roms, and more roms starting in the 90s and continuing to this day.


----------



## bejiman (Aug 13, 2010)

GB and GBC roms.  Ah the memories...


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Aug 13, 2010)

Pokemon Blue >.> and Conkers Bad Fur Day


----------



## cracker (Aug 13, 2010)

bejiman said:
			
		

> GB and GBC roms.  Ah the memories...



Sadly, the memories are so much better than the games aren't they?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 13, 2010)

Does buying Pirated Movies count? If so, then Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone Movie. If not, then I guess it was when I borrowed a Pokemon VHS from my friend and copied it to another VHS tape.


----------

